# Milorganite alternative in Canada - Nutri-Pel



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

Hi - This is for mainly for users in Canada who do not have access to Milorganite.

I came across a product called Nutri-Pel while searching for an alternative to Milorganite in Toronto/Southern Ontario.

Cities in Ontario and Quebec processes their bio-solid waste in to pelletized fertilizer much like the city of Milwaukee does with Milorganite. The difference being Milorganite is available to the massess all over America where our bio-solid based fertlizers are available to farmers and not the general public. That's until I found these guys nutri-pel.ca made by a Toronto based company Veolia Water Canada.

This stuff has an analysis of 4.6-6.0-0 plus it has 6.5% iron. It even looks similar to Milorganite! It is also 100% recycled bio-solid waste and is approved the Canadan Food Inspection Agency.

They have this product in 10kg bags and I am seriously thinking about getting myself some. They are looking for a retailer to market their product.

http://nutri-pel.ca/


----------



## jurkewycmi (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey friend! Good find.

If you haven't checked it out we have a thread going with all of the compiled organic alternatives.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4025&hilit=Canadian+alternative

Post this product over there so we can add it to the list!


----------

